# The Romance Novel Question



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

They can be as addictive as pornography. They change the brain.
Romance novels can become addictive | ksl.com

They create unrealistic expectations!
They promote dissatisfaction in relationships! 

It's not just harmless fun. 
Men, don't let anyone try to shame you about your feelings on this topic. You're not just "insecure."


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Reading those novels is entertaining... However, in my opinion, anyone who sets standards based on novels such as this... is completely crazy.... BUT that's just my POV.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

They make you think this is how good writing should be! They set your standards for literature way too low! They fill your verbal center with mediocre prose! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Well there is a chicken-egg argument about anything like that.

Does the novel create dissatisfaction in the marriage.

Or do the dissatisfied seek out the novels.

And of course, the word "addiction" is thrown around much too lightly these days. No matter what the material, there will always be a small portion of the users that develop issues with it's use. That does not mean that the material is harmful, just that some people do not have the control they require to partake.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

It appears they make you use too many exclamation points.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> It appears they make you use too many exclamation points.


I'm being hyperbolic.
There's another thread in here entitled "The porn question." It talks about how porn creates unrealistic expectations and re-wires the brain.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lmao what ever happened to reading just for fun? To relax? Ect? Why in the world does a romance novel have to mean there are problems in the marriage/relationship? And why are there even people who go read them JUST because they are dissatisfied?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Again I go with the.. it's a choice... statement. I think to many just let themselves get rewired, ect by those sort of things.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Gaia said:


> lmao what ever happened to reading just for fun? To relax? Ect? Why in the world does a romance novel have to mean there are problems in the marriage/relationship? And why are there even people who go read them JUST because they are dissatisfied?


No such thing... Any time you pick up a book, watch TV, or even read a post here, you are being taken on a ride on somebody else's ideas, a ride from which you might unwittingly keep a souvenir or two... A problem which H. Thoreau felt could only be resolved by taking occasional, solitary sabbaticals into nature, since even the architecture of the city landscape entering the eye is within the arena of the ideas of others.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SoWhat said:


> They can be as addictive as pornography. They change the brain.
> Romance novels can become addictive | ksl.com
> 
> They create unrealistic expectations!
> ...


Honestly, SoWhat... I agree with this. However, I think it fits with pretty much anything, really. It creates an unbearably high standard for men to live up to...or to try to, anyway. Why do you think I stopped reading them LOOOOOONG ago? That, and soap operas...Good GOD don't get me started on THAT smut! 

Hubby's influence on both


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i love reading romance books. although, the "romance" i read, is jerome d!ckey, christina dodd, mary janice davidson...

and a little for the sex...i like it better when its written by someone other than a 20 year old boy, who never had a real realtionship, and cant relate to women.

one of my favs if christina dodd: outrageous. my mom read about 20 pages, and said "this is smut..just porn, i hope her girls dont read this".

its not bad, if you are married, and have sex, and like sex....


but i like reading them. dont know why...they funny, some sex, some ghetto stuff, some jerry springer stuff...

i dont read harliquins. another good one is spoiled rotten by brandi johnson....and not a romance, just a freakin good read..."when she was bad" by jonathon nasaw.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

I admit I love reading romance novels and do sometime imagine having a sex scene like thus book, but I know it's just for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Gaia said:


> lmao what ever happened to reading just for fun? To relax? Ect? Why in the world does a romance novel have to mean there are problems in the marriage/relationship? And why are there even people who go read them JUST because they are dissatisfied?





Browneyedgurl020610 said:


> I admit I love reading romance novels and do sometime imagine having a sex scene like thus book, but I know it's just for entertainment purposes.



I was thinking the same thing . . . 









About porn....


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Beware ladies, romance novels are required reading for players.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Some romance novels are great. Others are laughable trash. You've got to be selective with what you put in your brain, but even brain needs a kind of candy once in a while. I don't think that they are harmful unless they are the only form of information or stimulus that one is taking in. I imagine that those who are so caught up in wanting the fantasy of the romance novel in real life that they lose sight of real life are much like those who are too stuck to the fairy tale myths about how life should go -- all entitlement and ease; they need courses in critical thinking skills.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

How much pleasure can a woman experience from a man who "learns" a few things from those good romance novels?


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

IMO romance novels are garbage. I've read one once in my life and by the end of it I was like "WTF, why did I just read that?" and threw it away.

That's just my opinion though. Garbage, pure and utter trash.


----------

